

Togetherville, social networking for kids 6 - 10 - blogimus
http://togetherville.com/

======
blogimus
I've got two kids under 10 and I've got mixed feelings on networking sites for
kids this young. On the one hand, they will have the opportunity to get
familiar with the technology they will spend the rest of their lives using. On
the other hand, why rush into it when they are happy without it (really,
regardless of happy or not).

I'm a programmer (developer/engineer/whatever), been programming since I was
about 10, but I've not encourages nor discouraged computer use for my kids. I
figure the computer is there and they will pretty much decide how much they
are into it.

I have to also confess that I've thought of developing a kids website that my
kids can play with. What are your experiences or thoughts here?

~~~
TotlolRon
> I have to also confess that I've thought of developing a kids website that
> my kids can play with. What are your experiences or thoughts here?

I did this once (totlol.com). My kids love it, so do others, but I can't say
it brought joy to our family. 2 cents? Don't.

~~~
Tichy
Why did it not bring joy to your family? Because you have to listen to silly
childrens jokes too much?

------
dazzawazza
I would rather my children didn't use something like this. Purely because it's
a waste of time. Children socialise just fine at the local park and school.

While at home they need down time and time to be bored. It's an essential
element of developing your own personality.

They've got 400 years of books to read as well, the sooner they start on that
the sooner they will finish.

------
mahmud
I have an idea for a social network for kids 10 and under. Sand, grass,
swings, hoops, seesaws, and ball games.

Social networks make sense for adults because we're removed from my family,
friends, peers by geographic proximity and time .. plus we have too many
casual "friends" to network with face to face constantly.

Kids? not so much. Kids can make friends within few minutes. Let them play
outside, somewhere safe.

------
Tichy
"Drop-down text messages, called "quips", express thoughts and feelings"

Sounds like a useless version of Twitter :-)

------
mgcross
My daughter (11) may be into this, but my son (8) probably wouldn't. He likes
games too much. He still plays Club Penguin some, but Garry's mod is where he
spends his screen time now.

